# John F. Kennedy was Abraham Lincoln



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

They were the same person. Check out the evidence.

http://www.near-death.com/experiences/r ... ion08.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Vladimir Putin was Giovanni Arnolfini:

http://www.revelation13.net/Arnolfini.html

and he may be the Antichrist (are you paying attention mrmortgage?); notice the stylized horns on Ms. Arnolfini's head.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

OH no!!! He is the anti chirst both of them....run to the hill and pray!!!  LOL


----------



## Lilymoonchild (Jun 18, 2005)

So then John Wilkes Booth and Lee Harvey Oswald were also the same person? And their vice-presidents, and their predicesors as well? And if I can find the person who was me 100 years ago, I can find out how I'll die and who I'll marry? And in 50 years, will the incarnation of Lincoln/Kennedy be president once again? DOO-DOO-doo-doo-DOO-DOO-doo-doo-DOO-DOO-doo-doo.......


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/history/american/linckenn.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

> So then John Wilkes Booth and Lee Harvey Oswald were also the same person? And their vice-presidents, and their predicesors as well? And if I can find the person who was me 100 years ago, I can find out how I'll die and who I'll marry? And in 50 years, will the incarnation of Lincoln/Kennedy be president once again? DOO-DOO-doo-doo-DOO-DOO-doo-doo-DOO-DOO-doo-doo.......


Perhaps the phrase "Lighten up" has never been preached to you. This article was for humours sake. Take a chill pill YOOOO!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

I keep getting Nostradamus banner ads in this section.


----------

